# Chiefs vs Raiders Thursday night rumble in the Tundra



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 7, 2016)

Thursday nights game looks to be a good showdown. Snowing today & tomorrow's forcast is temperatures in the teens. That should give a slight edge to the Chiefs.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Thursday nights game looks to be a good showdown. Snowing today & tomorrow's forcast is temperatures in the teens. That should give a slight edge to the Chiefs.



Game of the week.  Whoever wins could end up the main challenge to the Pats this year in the AFC.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday nights game looks to be a good showdown. Snowing today & tomorrow's forcast is temperatures in the teens. That should give a slight edge to the Chiefs.
> ...



I wish the Chiefs would get homefield advantage,they are the only team in the AFC that matches up well with the Cheats.They went toe to toe with them last year in NE only losing by a touchdown and blew them out a couple years ago at arrowhead.

If they could just get homefield advantage i think they could  take them in Arrowhead. I feel confidant they can take them there depending on injurys.they always play them tough everytime.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 7, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



With Gronk done for the year, the Pats will have a harder time getting through the playoffs whoever they face.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yeah I know that but the Raiders have a swiss cheese defense,they give up almost as many points as they score and even if it was played in Oakland,I would not bet on the raiders especially since they get penalized so much.they set  a record this year of most in a game 23 against the Bucs. More importantly,I would not bet against Brady in a shootout.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 7, 2016)

Dont know if the OP or anyone is interested but since this is a Raiders thread thought I might pass this along.dont belive anything you hear from the mainstream media that they will move to vegas.

these three articles explain it all why the odds are very much against Davis.

In the meantime, we hear that Davis finding 23 votes to approve a move to Vegas is nowhere near a sure thing, and that is not even the only bridge he has left to cross.
The Way We Hear It: Will owners block Raiders move to Vegas? | Pro Football Weekly
that is an UNDERSTATEMENT that finding 23 votes to approve the move by the owners is a sure thing. Sports reporter Jason Laconfore has reported the last 6 months that at least half the owners are against the Raiders leaving the bay area.Davis will never get the required votes.


Report: NFL against Las Vegas, wants to keep Raiders in Oakland
The NFL is reportedly taking a stand against the Oakland Raiders moving to Las Vegas.
League studies have lent more attractiveness to the Bay Area because of market size and long-term financial stability,

what the LAMESTREAM media always leaves out in their reporting is that having two teams play in the Bay area is much more profitable to them as opposed to moving one team out and going to Vegas especially since you are leaving the 6th biggest media market for the 40th. The NFL is all about money and they LOSE money of this happens.The owners arent stupid and they realise this.

Peter King: NFL /"Desperately/" Wants to Keep Raiders Out of Las Vegas


oh and if you got 15 minutes to spare,you should listen to this breakdown from a sports columinist.He doesnt see it being real at all either for obvious reasons.

Andy Dolich


Remember the media had Carson signed,sealed and delivered that the Raiders would be there last year.How did that one go? I thought so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 7, 2016)

So thats a good thing that a lot of the owners are opposed to it.Remember it only takes nine votes to block it.

The Raiders identity is OAKLAND. When they were in LA,it  wasnt the same. I have talked to many Oakland residents and they tell me in their travels across the country they will see them in shirts that just say Raiders on it and they all reply in positive notes saying-oh yeah,OAKLAND. Everyone around the world identifys the Raiders as Oaklands.

For the people who think that Vegas is a good fit for the Raiders they better think again. Vegas has the the lowest income of cities in the country. Residents will not be able to afford the pricey PSL licences.

And if they became bad all of a sudden and had over 13 losing seasons in a row and started off o-13 as they did a year ago,you think Vegas residents will support them through the bad times?  Better think again. They dont have the passion for the Raiders in Vegas as they do in Oakland.they would never have sold out a game in a season after starting out 0-13. 

Oakland has passion for their team like no other city. That holds true for the A's as well. they sold out a prime time game on a thursday night against the Chiefs in Oakland two years ago when they opened the season going 0-13.even though they were 0-13,they still sold out in a driving pouring rainstrom when it was wet and cold. That kind of passion and loyalty for the Raiders would not exist in vegas same as it did not in LA.


Vegas is a city of transplants.There would be no homefield advantage for the Raider in vegas as there never was for them when they were in LA.It would be the same result.That would be embarrassing to the NFL.they dont want that and many of the owners   have a lot of doubts about the NFL in Vegas.

Taking the Raiders out of Oakland is like taking the packers out of Green Bay or the Cowboys out of dallas or the yankees out of new york. You just dont do that.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Dec 7, 2016)

Raiders vs Chiefs is ultra important, much more important than the economy, civil rights or the safety and security of our nation.

The Raiders are like Trump. You think the team is going to implode at some point but they just keep winning baby. 

Wear some sleeves, tho. Don't act like the KC isn't cold in December, out there in short sleeves. Bundle up, get behind that enormous $75 million offensive line and plow some snow. 

prediction: Raiders 57, Chiefs 3


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

GO CHIEFS!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Thursday nights game looks to be a good showdown. Snowing today & tomorrow's forcast is temperatures in the teens. That should give a slight edge to the Chiefs.


They went for it on 4th and got stopped. Not a good start. This is my first time seeing the raiders. Whose good? I guess I'll find out.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> GO CHIEFS!


Nice sack. So far raiders don't look so great but Dallas didn't look good last week to start and still won. Must be the cold and spotlight


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Raiders vs Chiefs is ultra important, much more important than the economy, civil rights or the safety and security of our nation.
> 
> The Raiders are like Trump. You think the team is going to implode at some point but they just keep winning baby.
> 
> ...


The raiders are on pace to score 12.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2016)

Go Raiders!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Go Raiders!


Blasphemy!


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2016)

This Chiefs team is very solid, the offense plays within it's self and the defense is on of the top defenses in the league.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > GO CHIEFS!
> ...


The ball is hard as a rock from the cold. So many muffs & dropped passes


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Go Raiders!
> ...


Im rooting for the chiefs. I don't know why. The raiders have always scared me. Seems like a scary place Oakland. I think it's more the raiders of my childhood.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

O


Treeshepherd said:


> Raiders vs Chiefs is ultra important, much more important than the economy, civil rights or the safety and security of our nation.
> 
> The Raiders are like Trump. You think the team is going to implode at some point but they just keep winning baby.
> 
> ...


What if Oakland only scores 3 all night? Lol. So far not impressed


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2016)

Smith is shredding the Raiders.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


They just said Oakland is missing a key offensive vuard that makes them a great running team. So Oakland isn't 100% right now.

Then again who is?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


The games here are an absolute blast to goto. Can't speak for Oakland


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


>


This is bad. Raiders getting embarrassed. 78 yard return


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's not over yet. They are not known for a good defense but they have been high octane on points scored


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2016)

This game is over! I thought this would happen. KC is a tough place to play.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm fine with the Chiefs winning, but I want Murray and Crabtree to get me some fantasy points.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> This game is over! I thought this would happen. KC is a tough place to play.


Imagine my loud mouth on USMB then vocalize it. That's Aerohead


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Also people were saying Oakland might be a contender so it's nice to see they aren't all that.

Kc couldn't win a Superbowl, could they? 

Didn't Joe Montana finish in KC?

Whens the last time you won a Superbowl? Lions have never


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > This game is over! I thought this would happen. KC is a tough place to play.
> ...


Not so fast.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2016)

Murray TD, go fantasy points!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Smith is shredding the Raiders.


And I associate John Madden with the raiders.  He scared me too when I was a kid. Ugly loud man. Lol. Raiders have always been the bad guys to me.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The 60's


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Smith is shredding the Raiders.
> ...


Did your safe space get overrun by raiders fans?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I guess I wasn't even born then. Must have been them showing reruns of them hoisting madden on their shoulders I remember. I was born late 1970. And come to think about it John was an announcer when I was growing up


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I think Oakland is even known for picking up thugs. I don't know about this year but that's what I think when I think raiders.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You think too much


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

We DOMINATED the first half. Then coughed up the ball twice right off the bat in the 2nd half.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> We DOMINATED the first half. Then coughed up the ball twice right off the bat in the 2nd half.


Momentum left you end of first half. Get it back here


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We DOMINATED the first half. Then coughed up the ball twice right off the bat in the 2nd half.
> ...


You may be right. Someone brought a bottle of Crown Royal Black to the party. Momentum officially left after the first half


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


But now no one cares.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 8, 2016)

The Raiders D looks good against the Chiefs.....but I don't know how much of that is just the Chiefs' offense.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I care


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

First place bitches


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

Super Bowl baby!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

Master of Tides - Lindsey Stirling - YouTube


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 8, 2016)

Fuck all that,who won?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 8, 2016)

Five Finger Death Punch - House Of The Rising Sun - YouTube


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Sometimes the alcohol makes you care more


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 9, 2016)

Good game for the Chiefs, congrats!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 9, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The fans may LOOK scary but they actually have one of the nicest fans around the country believe it or not.

Oakland gets a totally unfair bad rap today because of the fans in LA. The only people that ever embraced the Raiders in LA were gangta's and thugs. Howie Long and many other Raider players actually stopped taking their familys to games because there were always fights in the stands even among fellow Raider fans.

Before the Raiders moved to LA,they were known only as the outlaws.Once they moved there because of the kind of fans they drew,they became known as gangsters and thugs.they even had shootings in the parking lots. Before the Raiders moved to LA,when they were in Oakland in the beginning,they were NEVER mentioned as being Thugs or gangsters.Outlaws yest but thats it.

ever see the movie Straight Outta Compton? it documents all of that in that whole movie how once they moved to LA,the Raiders as an NFL team were thought of as gangsters.

If you went into LA and wore the colors of the opposing team,you could count on getting beat up.You got to Oakland,thats no problem.the fans are very friendly there. Matter of fact many fans from opposing teams have talked about how they want to go back there again sometime to see the Raiders play their team again because it was such a fun experience for them and Raider fans were friendly to them.

Its too bad but Oakland fans to this day are STILL getting an unfair bad rap against them because of the LA gang what they did.They may never be able to shed that image.


Here is the major difference between how the fans in LA behaved and the ones in Oakland do.

I followed the Chiefs during the Montana years.that was the one time I WAS  a chiefs fan.
In the Raiders last game in LA it was against the Chiefs. Montana got sacked and got hurt in the game and limped off the field. Guess what happened? the whole stadium CHEERED. i STILL remember that to this day.

In one of Brett Farves last days as a Green Bay Packer they were playing a monday night game against the Raiders in Oakland. well the week leading up to that game,Farves father had passed away and the Oakland crowd was very sympathetic to him. During the intros before the game that take place,when his name was announced the fans CHEERED for him. He even broke some kind of record that night and got a standing ovation for it.

they even had signs on the walls that read things like-sorry for the loss of your father Brett.hope you are okay. If thats not class,what is?


Here take a look at this video,you will see the MAJOR differences in how the raider fans in LA acted and how Ram fans behaved. a 110 degrees different.
If anything the Raider fans in Oakland are much more like the Ram fans you see in this video.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 9, 2016)

bodecea said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Like I said,the LA Raiders fans yes,thats how they behaved.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Super Bowl baby!


They were saying on sports radio the chiefs were lucky they tried giving the game away. Lucky raiders didn't capitalize. So you may be happy they won but it wasn't that impressive


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2016)

The Raiders have made a jump from being a laughingstock in the NFL to being a superbowl contender this year but unlike the Gannon years,Oakland I have a hard time believing will make it back to the superbowl till they get rid of defensive coordinater Ken Norton. He sucks same as the defensive coordinater the Raiders had back then when Gannon took them to the superbowl.they got there despite him not because of him


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Raiders have made a jump from being a laughingstock in the NFL to being a superbowl contender this year but unlike the Gannon years,Oakland I have a hard time believing will make it back to the superbowl till they get rid of defensive coordinater Ken Norton. He sucks same as the defensive coordinater the Raiders had back then when Gannon took them to the superbowl.they got there despite him not because of him



I don't know how much of it is Norton and how much is the talent on the Raiders D.  I don't pay close enough attention to the team to know if they have high quality players on defense.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 10, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


If Detroit fans acted like that they wouldn't be bringing all 4 sports back to Detroit.

We had a lot of fights at the Pontiac Silverstone back in the day. But most of that was white trash. 

Black people are cool at the palace of auburn hills. 

Redwing and tiger fans are classy.

Isn't it great the economy these 4 sports produce? Thank god for sports. Think of the lost money when a big city doesn't have a sports team.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know how much of it is Norton and how much is the talent on the Raiders D.  I don't pay close enough attention to the team to know if they have high quality players on defense.



The Raiders added a lot of new defensive pieces this year and they need sometime to get them on the same page. Last year the defense was terrible, this year is improving. I look to the Raiders being better next year.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Super Bowl baby!
> ...


Some pundit says something and you eat it up. Color me shocked. 
I think our chances are very good.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 11, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



If KC secures the second seed, they have a good chance to get to the Super Bowl.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I don't see it but I didn't see Denver coming last year. If not the lions it looks like Dallas is my pick if I had to pick right now


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Dallas and New England are my current picks. Stafford's injury is concerning.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


What's romo doing? 

Dallas doesn't look sharp tonight. I hope they rest players when they play the lions. I hope the giants play like this when we play them. And the packers are on fire. Watch what happens. This is what lions fans call Sol. Same old lions. With three games to go up 2 games in the division this is when they blow it. It doesn't have to be Stafford's hand it could be a bad call or a suh stomp that costs us our first home playoff game in over 20 years. We are cursed. Watch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > The Raiders have made a jump from being a laughingstock in the NFL to being a superbowl contender this year but unlike the Gannon years,Oakland I have a hard time believing will make it back to the superbowl till they get rid of defensive coordinater Ken Norton. He sucks same as the defensive coordinater the Raiders had back then when Gannon took them to the superbowl.they got there despite him not because of him
> ...



okay but as i said i would much RATHER hear your reply to post# 50 here.

Chiefs vs Raiders Thursday night rumble in the Tundra

if you were aware of these facts,just a yes or no question dude.lol


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 12, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I was in LA this Street guy tried to con money out of me I didn't fall for it and told him I'm not stupid. He said "you're not in Kansas anymore you don't talk to people like that in LA. Without hesitation I said " bitch I'm from Detroit!"


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 12, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Raiders have made a jump from being a laughingstock in the NFL to being a superbowl contender this year but unlike the Gannon years,Oakland I have a hard time believing will make it back to the superbowl till they get rid of defensive coordinater Ken Norton. He sucks same as the defensive coordinater the Raiders had back then when Gannon took them to the superbowl.they got there despite him not because of him


What was your question?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 12, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


There's one question in this post. Yes I've seen straight out of compton


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



awesome.glad to hear it. how bout you montrovant,YOU seen that movie?

as you saw from that movie,the OAKLAND fans to this day get a totally unfair bad rap because of the LA fans,it was mostly thugs and gangstas that embraced them there.they not only started fights with people who wore chiefs jerseys,they ALSO even had knife fights amongst THEMSELVES  in the stands as well.

That became such common place that Howie Long and many other Raider players as well as fans feared for their familys lives and stopped taking thier familys to games as saw in that movie.

It wasnt till they moved to LA,that people around the country thought of them as thugs,and it sucks because they STILL think of the OAKLAND fans  that way still because of the bad rap the LA gang gave them.

The OAKLAND fans are 110 degrees opposite from the LA gang. Just last year,there were several groups of them in the bay area  that invited Ram fans from LA to come see the pre season game between them and the THEN st louis rams from a year ago. CLASS ACT YOU CANT DENY?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



WOW no joke? yeah the LA Raider fans for the most part were moron thugs. That is WHY the NFL will never allow them back there again and get the approval to ever come back again.

PLUS they hate the Davis family because of Al suing them to move.Mark would not have the same luck his father did if he tried because Al had the power,money and influence.Mark has NONE of those three.as far as NFL owners go,he is broke.Rich compared to us working stiffs of course but compared to THEM? He is very poor.lol

Cant deny what i said earlier that Oakland fans are friendly the fact most opposing fans of other teams always talk about a great experience they had and always want to go back there again right?

I know many LA Ram fans that have nothing but great things to say about them.   and how can you deny it the fact that even though they were getting blown out by the packers on a monday night game once,that even though that was happening,they STILL cheered brett farve after he set some kind of NFL record giving him a standing ovation? 

PLUS they showed they were nice people for the most part since his father had died earlier that week and they put signs on the wall that read-"sorry for the loss of you father Brett.hang in there" from RAIDER fans that held it.not packer fans. If that is not class,what is?

contrast that to how the LA fans cheered to when an opposing player of the other team got hurt.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 12, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


I never realized there was a difference between la and Oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I am afraid that most NFL fans dont.I myself never knew that as well for instance.I always thought they were no different from the LA fans whatsoever either until 3 years ago when I started doing research on the Rams situation that they were coming back.I learned from the last couple of years from talking to the LA fans since they experienced it all.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 17, 2016)

The Raiders will always have the stigma of thuggery probably in part due to the fearsome defensive backfield they had led by Jack Tatum and George Atkinson back in the 70s. There was the tragic hit on Darrell Stingley and Tatum's nickname "Assassin". 

As for fans, Oakland fans are awesome, they totally buy into Raider Crazy with their skull uniforms but they aren't classless like the L.A Raider fans. It's like when they moved to LA they brought the worst elements of the city into the stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 17, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> The Raiders will always have the stigma of thuggery probably in part due to the fearsome defensive backfield they had led by Jack Tatum and George Atkinson back in the 70s. There was the tragic hit on Darrell Stingley and Tatum's nickname "Assassin".
> 
> As for fans, Oakland fans are awesome, they totally buy into Raider Crazy with their skull uniforms but they aren't classless like the L.A Raider fans. It's like when they moved to LA they brought the worst elements of the city into the stadium.



yeah the Raider PLAYERS themselves in Oakland will be thought of thugs no doubt because of that asshole Jack Tatum and others like Ted Hendricks spearheading Len Dawson but like I said,its unfair that that the Oakland FANS to this day still get an unfair bad rap being thought of as thugs and gangstas because of the classless fans that were in LA who started fights among THEMSELVES even.the fans prior to moving to LA were NEVER thought of as thugs but now because of the LA fans,the Oakland fans are thought in the same way sadly.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Is there a question here?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > The Raiders will always have the stigma of thuggery probably in part due to the fearsome defensive backfield they had led by Jack Tatum and George Atkinson back in the 70s. There was the tragic hit on Darrell Stingley and Tatum's nickname "Assassin".
> ...


Oakland fans annoy me. No matter what they're all Californians.


----------

